
Dutch bank predicts Europeans will buy only electric cars by 2035 - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/07/13/dutch-bank-predicts-europeans-will-buy-electric-cars-2035/
======
xbmcuser
As the battery and electricty car tech keeps improving earlier they are
predicting the dominance of electric cars. End of 2020 I expect all car
manufacturers to have $20-25k priced electric cars and by 2025 only hybrid and
electric mass produced cars will be sold.

